# Dowel screw etc



## Jacob (1 May 2022)

What do you call the dowel screw + nut thing it screws in to and where can you buy them?


----------



## Jacob (1 May 2022)

OK found various types: 
Nut Wood Insert, Nut Dowel Screw Fixing, Countersunk Barrel Nuts, cross barrel nut


----------



## gasman (1 May 2022)

Threaded insert


----------



## dzj (1 May 2022)

Hanger bolt.


----------



## Alder (1 May 2022)

Cross Dowels?
Russell


----------



## Fitzroy (1 May 2022)

Threaded insert, screwfix. Don’t trust the suggested hole size, try various holes and a scrap piece +\- 0.5mm from suggested. Harder wood needs a slightly larger hole or you can snap the insert putting it in.


----------



## Cordy (1 May 2022)

Do you mean These
Loads on the Bay


----------



## Jacob (1 May 2022)

Brilliant! Thanks for replies - spoilt for choice!


----------



## peter-harrison (2 May 2022)

make sure you get the ones that screw in not the ones that knock in.


----------



## thetyreman (6 May 2022)

+1 you want the ones with threads on the outside as well as inside, I get mine from ebay usually.


----------



## Ttrees (6 May 2022)

Here's something which could go hand in hand with the use of these things.
Backwards drillbit ala Frank Ford, great for neatly and accurately sinking a hole for the head of suitable bolts, works great in hardwoods, but alas no piccies of that.


----------

